# Kindle Books Are Currently Unavailable at Amazon?



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just wandered through the Kindle Books at Amazon and almost ALL books are listed as "Currently Unavailable".  Do you think everything is being reformatted for the DX?  Anyone purchased any books today and had trouble?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I "purchased" a free one earlier, but noticed the same thing you did a little bit ago . . . . .they're updating or hiccuping or glitching or something. . . .I wouldn't worry about it too much as I expect it will resolve itself shortly.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We've been talking on a couple of the other threads that there must be a glitch at Amazon today.  The DX was showing as in stock, then currently unavailable, as was the K2, and now they're both back up and available.  Books have had prices this morning, and then the price disappeared.  
deb


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! I just noticed that too. Not all of them are but a lot of them are. That is not good at all!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmm the K2 and DX are out too.. I think there is a software issue going on. I can't get my preloaded books to update either only a few of them have shown up


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope it gets "unglitched" soon - I need my daily fix!  I also can't download two books I "purchased" free last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> hmmm the K2 and DX are out too.. I think there is a software issue going on. I can't get my preloaded books to update either only a few of them have shown up


AHA! It's your fault Patrizia: You tried to download all your books at once and crashed the system! 

Joking, of course, but one does wonder if lots of folks did the same as you and it is part of the glitch. . . . . .


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have no idea but DX and K2 were fine for me and I only saw a few books listed unavailable and checked quite a few sections of the bookstore. I wonder if it's regional or something>?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL  Ann!!!

Just talked to CS.. (had to call about an issue with my DX) they said it was a software upgrade and things should be back to normal  shortly


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

ACK~ An issue with your new DX?  What is it?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> LOL Ann!!!
> 
> Just talked to CS.. (had to call about an issue with my DX) they said it was a software upgrade and things should be back to normal shortly


Good to know, thanks Patrizia


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> AHA! It's your fault Patrizia: You tried to download all your books at once and crashed the system!
> 
> Joking, of course, but one does wonder if lots of folks did the same as you and it is part of the glitch. . . . . .


I was wondering this also. If everyone that ordered a DX did the same as patrizia with their library maybe it clogged up amazons system.


----------

